# tren ace, test prop, mast prop dosage



## bigboy54 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hey guys im about to run this tren/test/mast cycle and i was just curious what you guys think the proper dosage should be around 

i was think of running it 8-9 weeks with 

tren ace 50 mg ed 
test prop 75 mg ed 
mast prop 50 mg ed 

This is my first run with tren so please any input would help. ive read that you want to run your test higher then tren and then others places say tren higher then test so im still wishy washy about the dosage so any advice would help


----------



## Swfl (Jan 2, 2014)

I like Tren higher but this combo is what is sold pre mixed as a cut mix.  Not sure if that is how you bought it or not but here is what I'd do.  

Tren 50 
Test 50
Mast 100


----------



## nspaletta (Jan 2, 2014)

They make cut mix blends of 50-50-50 which I always liked. But if you were to do it myself I would run it 50mg mast 75mg test 100mg tren every other day for all of them. That's if your goal is to cut. If you want to do a lean mass then I would just switch prop and tren doses.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 2, 2014)

great products for cycle..i love this kind of cycle!


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Jan 4, 2014)

im interested in others thoughts as well. I am currently on test prop and tren ace, looking to cruise, then hop on tren ace, test prop and mast prop cycle.

i was thinking more of 6-8 weeks, shorter cycle, then cruise for 6 weeks to let myostatin levels decrease.

tren ace 150mg ed
test prop 100 ed
mast prop 100ed

should i raise or lower anything?

Thanks,


sorry to highjack your thread bb54


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 4, 2014)

THEWIZARDOFKOZ said:


> im interested in others thoughts as well. I am currently on test prop and tren ace, looking to cruise, then hop on tren ace, test prop and mast prop cycle.
> 
> i was thinking more of 6-8 weeks, shorter cycle, then cruise for 6 weeks to let myostatin levels decrease.
> 
> ...



Cycle history? History with tren? Need more info, feel free to pm me and we can hash out the details.


----------



## Dannie (Jan 4, 2014)

> tren ace 50 mg ed
> test prop 75 mg ed
> mast prop 50 mg ed



Looks good! At week 5/6 you may want to increase tren to 75mg ed



> _tren ace 150mg ed_
> _test prop 100 ed_
> _mast prop 100ed_


Looks like an advanced cycle - 1050mg Tren/wk , 2450mg of gear in total.
Would not run mast that high, as it can be harsh on the hairline.


----------



## rage racing (Jan 4, 2014)

I like tren and mast at 500mg a week and test around 300mg a week. Mast is some good shit if your lean to begin with.


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 4, 2014)

Personally....50mgs Test P, 100mg Mast P and 100mg Tren A ED is a great cycle. Libido is great hardness and strength is through the roof and it doesnt get super expensive....at least in my book.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 4, 2014)

350-500 mg of each weekly


----------



## s2h (Jan 4, 2014)

THEWIZARDOFKOZ said:


> im interested in others thoughts as well. I am currently on test prop and tren ace, looking to cruise, then hop on tren ace, test prop and mast prop cycle.
> 
> i was thinking more of 6-8 weeks, shorter cycle, then cruise for 6 weeks to let myostatin levels decrease.
> 
> ...



150mg tren A
100mg mast P
75mg test P

imo those ratios are the best and allow for better balance and very low tren sides...


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Jan 5, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Cycle history? History with tren? Need more info, feel free to pm me and we can hash out the details.



cycling and diet on point for the past 2-3 years. made mistakes early, but have learned by reading and asking questions.

Have been cycling tren for past 2-3 years, blasting with test e, eq, test prop and tren ace over those 2-3 years in different combinations and different cycle lengths to maxmize anabolic potential of each compound. 

Currently on tren ace 150mg ed and test prop 100mg ed. finishing this up at end of january, crusing the month of february and 2 weeks into march to lower myostatin levels and then blasting with the test prop, tren ace, mast prop cycle.

I hope this help. and thanks for the advice.


----------

